# "Topwaters & Tide Runners"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*Swing Shift, Winds Coming South*

We're coming off of low water levels associated with the last cool front slowly but surely. An uncomfortable low water level and big winds had prime time structure gar holed with plenty of water hauling going on. Despite gusty East winds, water levels were hard to move but now with things in a southerly direction, water levels have come up a bit opening up some "too dicey" real estate that is chocker block full of fish. This water movement appears to have been all the catalyst that the big schools of Black Drum needed to push into the back reaches of Matagorda Island. There they found their kin folk, schools of Redfish well positioned inside of, and pushing the outside, of the slot. 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook*. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

*Airboat/Bayboat Button Up*

Capt. Chris Cady reported a back breaking box with guests of Kathie R. taking solid Redfish limits and Black Drum limits as well prowling the back marsh by airboat. Capt. James Cunningham was hot on his heels but with a lot less running. James landed on a school of mud-stirring mayhem and never moved managing solid limits of Redfish and Black Drum for new guests Woodie and Pam S. Lots of fun meeting great new folks and enjoying some solid action on the water. 4,000 folks follow us on *Instagram*

We welcomed guests of Jeff B. in for a long awaited reschedule of a trip from January. Jeff is a contractor for a large military consulting firm and when he got the tap on the shoulder for deployment overseas, that threw a big old wrench in some great plans. With guests coming from as far away as Maryland, many were darn glad to be in Texas and escaping all the snow they're getting up there of late. "_It was 22 degrees when we got on the plane to come down here_", ha, welcome to Texas boyz!

*Night Vision - Spot N Stalk/Thermal/Night Vision*

Along with some great fishing with Capt. Braden Proctor working shell pads and shallow back country marsh, Capt. Jake Huddleston really topped off the trip with some awesome spot n stalk on some big bruising hogs pushing 200 lbs.

*Wade/Boat/Airboat*

Regardless of approach, our seasoned staff will get the job done right. Wade fishing artificial lures is in Primetime along with Airboat fishing the back lakes at present. Come see us!

Planning a trip, get started *HERE*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; Bob's Machine Shop; and, Texas Ratteler Jig Heads.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts
*
At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: B


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tornado Boxes*

Tornado Boxes: Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Jeff Larson dug in on their airboat trips with scattered fish and post storm slick-off biding their time until a little chop hit the back country....."then it was on"! Great job to the guides and special thanks to Kyrish Trucks of Houston for another opportunity of service. #airboatredfishing #airranger #castawaylodge #poundtown #seadriftstrong #swampdonkey #goboldly #coastlinetrailers


----------

